# He is still alive



## Ina (Feb 14, 2014)

To all my forum friends, I can only stay for a short time. I getting ready to go to the hospital to see Y. Michael. They wouldn't let us see him at all yesterday. They have move him to an ICU unit, and Big Michael and I will be seeing our son for the first time since the ambulance took him yesterday.,He is on a ventilator and still delirious. The Dr.s so far think it is his liver. That's all I know at this time. 
I,don't care who or what you believe in, but please ask that my son be granted some grace.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2014)

Thinking of you...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 14, 2014)

It is done, Ina. 


Peace be to you too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2014)

Sending warm thoughts and prayers your way Ina.


----------



## Old Hipster (Feb 14, 2014)

Dear Ina, I'll be thinking about you and your family.  I do hope for the best for your son.

What an awful ordeal for you all.


----------



## Davey Jones (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear about this...stay strong.
*
 They wouldn't let us see him at all yesterday. 

*
Im confused,can they really do that?


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes DJ; in Intensive care they are often working so hard they don't like anybody around.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 14, 2014)

I just got back on this a.m. didn't know about Michael, I do hope for the best Ina, Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 14, 2014)

All the best for you and your family, Ina.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 14, 2014)

.....I thinking of you and your family, Ina, and hoping for the best.


----------



## Ina (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you one and all for the good thoughts and prayers. Please keep them up. Young Michael is in the liver transplant ICU ward, and Big Michael and I got to see our son for 30 minutes today. The Dr.'s said a virus hit his liver, Hepatitis A. So, it wasn't drugs or alcohol. But, since he refused all medical option until he lost consciousness, and we could get an ambulance to take him, and it might have caused some brain trauma. We are so glad we didn't call the police when Y. Michael became aggressive, the Dr.'s said he would not have made it one night in jail. Now we are praying that his brain doesn't swell. The Dr.'s say that it is possible that he will come out whole. :trolls: :dunno: :sosad:  :fword: :yoda:  :cart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 14, 2014)

Liver damage is definitely not good, but hopefully they will be able to get him a transplant right away. Thank you for keeping us updated on his condition, and we will be keeping you , your son, and family in our thoughts and prayers as well.
It sounds like the liver virus must have really hit fast to do that much damage almost overnight.  

My husband has advanced cirrhosis of the liver, and he became very sick late last summer, wasn't able to eat or drink much, and his whole stomach, legs and feet were swollen up like a balloon when he finally agreed to go and see the VA doctor.
They said his liver will not heal, but with a better diet, and medications, he is doing a lot better, and the swelling is mostly gone now.
Hopefully, your son will soon get a transplant, and be better, too.
HUGS ! !


----------



## Ina (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi HFL, Michael might not need a transplant with all the meds they have him on. I know they are trying to give us something to hold onto. BUT, I'll take any and all hope they can give us. Thank you again. I appreciate all the good vibes, prays, and good wishes anyone wants to send our way. :cart:


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 14, 2014)

Consider them sent Ina, heaps of them, the very best of all the good wishes we can gather.


----------



## Fern (Feb 14, 2014)

Wishing you all the best Ina.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 15, 2014)

Hoping for the best for your son Ina. :heart:


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello Friends, We are in the ICU with Young Michael. The Dr.'s called us in early this morning to come in. Our son is dieing.  His brain swoll last night, and he shows no mental functions, and the Dr.s said with his liver failure, they see no chance of survival. They said to call in all family that wanted to say goodbye. 
Many mind feel as if it is frozen.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 15, 2014)

Ina.....I am so sorry.
words can't say...


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Ina, my heart is breaking for you right now. Nothing can be worse than losing your son. As a mother, I can only imagine your grief, and wish that I could be there to help comfort you. 
My heart and my prayers are with you, as I am sure are each and every one of us here on the forum. 
We are all sisters and brothers in heart and spirit, if not in actual life.
        <<<HUG >>>


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you HFL & Vivjen, I'll probably be just a viewer today but I need you all.


----------



## Judi.D (Feb 15, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and your family at such a difficult time.


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello everyone, Young Michael died at 2:15pm. central time. I can't believe both of my son's are dead.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 15, 2014)

I am so sorry Ina......:bighug:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2014)

_Dear Ina, I'm very saddened by the news. My deepest sympathy and condolences to you and your husband at this heartbreaking time. Sending love and hugs your way. :rose:_


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 15, 2014)

So very very sorry to hear this Ina.  My condolences to you and your family!

Besides your husband, do you have other family members there?

The best I can do from here is a big cyber hug and to let you know I do feel for you!

We will be here for you in the coming days if you need to distract yourself.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 15, 2014)

What words could cover this news Ina?  Only have thoughts of comfort and sympathy to offer, I'm so sorry that fate has turned this way for your family.  :grouphug:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 15, 2014)

My condolences, Ina.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2014)

So sorry, Ina.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 15, 2014)

_My sincere condolences Ina._


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 15, 2014)

Dear Ina,

There is nothing I can say that will console you at this time
but please know that you and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ina, I am sending my most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 15, 2014)

Ina, I am so sorry this happened. Prayers for comfort for you and your family. Do you have family nearby to help you and your husband get through this hard time ??


----------



## Ina (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank all of you, right now I am so fragmented in my thinking that is too hard to name everyone who wished our son well. I found that all of you have help me immensely in the month I been with you on the forum. You are all lovely people, and I feel I will need the distraction that ya'll can and do provide in the next few weeks. So, please have patients and bear with me. I do believe eventually I'll become a beneficial part of this group, and not always a downer.


----------



## Casper (Feb 15, 2014)

_*Ina, this has all happened so quickly......my deepest sympathy to you and your family.....:rose::rose:


*_


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2014)

Ina, I just read this thread from the beginning... still fairly new on this bb and exploring the different topics. What a terrible thing to happen; my heart goes out to you. You have a strong support group with your friends here; lean on all of us whenever you feel you need to.


----------



## Ina (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you Sunny, I'm just trying not to think.


----------



## Ina (Feb 16, 2014)

HFL, Young Michael was our family support.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Ina, glad you're still able to post a bit, I can't imagine all you're going through right now.  You're never downer here Ina, I admire you for your uplifting spirit through all life has dealt you.  Happy you're here. :love_heart:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

Ina, how is your husband?


----------



## Ina (Feb 16, 2014)

Viv, Michael, although 71, has always been the quiet Marine that handles all. I know he is in pain too, so we hug each other a lot. We will deal together. We have been together for 47 years, and learned long ago to hold on together.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 16, 2014)

I am glad you are hugging together....may it comfort both of you.


----------

